

What was Silicon Valley like after the bubble burst in the early 2000s? - mirceagoia
http://www.quora.com/What-was-Silicon-Valley-like-after-the-bubble-burst-in-the-early-2000s/answer/Antone-Johnson

======
antonej
Thanks! I figured this is a good time with all the doom-and-gloom talk about a
Series A crunch...

~~~
mirceagoia
The new generation should know it and the older generation to remember it.

------
mirceagoia
Very interesting story from one of the top lawyers of Myspace, Excite.

------
kevin_rubyhouse
It's interesting how the bubble burst has influenced the professionals I've
worked with in larger companies. The ones holding high positions were at peak
points during this bubble.

